# Spanish Credit Cards



## expatter (Jul 14, 2011)

What is a good Spanish credit card with low annual fees?
Per August 2011 our bank, Bancaja, is going to increase the annual fees tot €32 for the main card and €24 for the additional one (for my wife), which seems far over the top. Or should we perhaps use our debit cards (which still is 2 x €18 per annum)?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

expatter said:


> What is a good Spanish credit card with low annual fees?
> Per August 2011 our bank, Bancaja, is going to increase the annual fees tot €32 for the main card and €24 for the additional one (for my wife), which seems far over the top. Or should we perhaps use our debit cards (which still is 2 x €18 per annum)?


Do yu really need one? I use my old UK credit card (which is free) on the rare occasions when I need credit. 

If you don't need credit, i.e. your current account is always in the black, then just use the debit cards.


----------



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

*jUdge*



Alcalaina said:


> *Do yu really need one?* I use my old UK credit card (which is free) on the rare occasions when I need credit.
> 
> If you don't need credit, i.e. your current account is always in the black, then just use the debit cards.


Answer a question with a question??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Earnie said:


> Answer a question with a question??


ahh - but a question with a possible solution..........


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

When we moved over here (nearly a year ago) we got rid of all our credit cards and don't intend going down that road again...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Earnie said:


> Answer a question with a question??


Sorry Earnie. I should have said "Ask yourself whether you really need one." Most people would probably have worked that out.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

expatter said:


> What is a good Spanish credit card with low annual fees?
> Per August 2011 our bank, Bancaja, is going to increase the annual fees tot €32 for the main card and €24 for the additional one (for my wife), which seems far over the top. Or should we perhaps use our debit cards (which still is 2 x €18 per annum)?


If you qualify for the new SOL Bank account ( you have a regular income going in) then you dont pay for your credit or debit cards


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

expatter said:


> What is a good Spanish credit card with low annual fees?
> Per August 2011 our bank, Bancaja, is going to increase the annual fees tot €32 for the main card and €24 for the additional one (for my wife), which seems far over the top. Or should we perhaps use our debit cards (which still is 2 x €18 per annum)?


Go in & have a chinwag with 'em. I've found that usually helps & if it doesn't then you've lost nowt eh



Doggy


----------



## el pavlo (Jul 4, 2011)

thrax said:


> When we moved over here (nearly a year ago) we got rid of all our credit cards and don't intend going down that road again...


We thought exactly the same and got rid of the cards. What's wrong with a Debit card, we thought. Nothing at all...........until it came to hiring a car at Stansted Airport.
We booked the car hire on line, as you do, and printed out a copy of the car hire details. This we presented at the car hire desk at Stansted Airport. They asked us for our "card". We handed over our debit card and were told that it was no good. Seemingly all hire firms require a credit card as payment. As far as I can make out, they can then draw from it if you have a prang and damage the car. 
So what is *their* insurance for then we wonder ???

The long and the short of it was that we had to pay a "once only" insurance premium of £62 to cover any damage that we might do to the car !!

Oh yes........they were quite happy to accept payment for this with our *debit* card ! Grrrrrrr


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

el pavlo said:


> We thought exactly the same and got rid of the cards. What's wrong with a Debit card, we thought. Nothing at all...........until it came to hiring a car at Stansted Airport.
> We booked the car hire on line, as you do, and printed out a copy of the car hire details. This we presented at the car hire desk at Stansted Airport. They asked us for our "card". We handed over our debit card and were told that it was no good. Seemingly all hire firms require a credit card as payment. As far as I can make out, they can then draw from it if you have a prang and damage the car.
> So what is *their* insurance for then we wonder ???
> 
> ...


That happened to us on our honeymoon 19 years ago trying to pick up a hire car that we had reserved in Gatwick I think it was. A friend had to come out to the airport to pay with his card.
However it was the first and only time we have hired a car, so we still don't have credit cards, in fact we never have, but there's still time!!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

thrax said:


> When we moved over here (nearly a year ago) we got rid of all our credit cards and don't intend going down that road again...


You certainly need discipline but UK Credit cards are a very useful and powerful tool in todays world. They cost nothing but offer insurance, free credit for limited periods, flexibility benefits. When a few years back I received a call from Madrid that my wife was in hospital I was on a plane in 4 hours. I didn't need to think because the plastic took the strain and I could focus on what was important 

But if I was ever bitten and paid 16%+ interest I sure would be annoyed


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

el pavlo said:


> We thought exactly the same and got rid of the cards. What's wrong with a Debit card, we thought. Nothing at all...........until it came to hiring a car at Stansted Airport.
> We booked the car hire on line, as you do, and printed out a copy of the car hire details. This we presented at the car hire desk at Stansted Airport. They asked us for our "card". We handed over our debit card and were told that it was no good. Seemingly all hire firms require a credit card as payment. As far as I can make out, they can then draw from it if you have a prang and damage the car.
> So what is *their* insurance for then we wonder ???
> 
> ...


How ridiculous! But yes, it happens now and again and that's why we hung on to one of our UK credit cards.


----------



## llambchop (Jul 25, 2011)

So does anyone actually know the answer to the original question about the best credit cards available in Spain for expats who no longer have a UK bank account or credit cards? Preferably one with 0% on purchases for a certain period of time and a minimum payment required every month would be good but having difficulty finding any that don´t require full payment the next month.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

llambchop said:


> So does anyone actually know the answer to the original question about the best credit cards available in Spain for expats who no longer have a UK bank account or credit cards? Preferably one with 0% on purchases for a certain period of time and a minimum payment required every month would be good but having difficulty finding any that don´t require full payment the next month.


I dont use them, but I wanted one for emergencies. I'm with Sol bank/sabadell and until I was woring and paying a regualr wage in, they would only allow me to "borrow/spend" as much as I had in my account (including my savings account) anyway. I think it was like the Uk after that, pay it back all at once and it didnt cost

Jo xxx


----------

